# Brewing coffee in a jug?



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

I occasionally have to teach groups of up to 8 people on various engineering or health and safety based courses, so in order to keep everyone awake, the day always starts with a coffee.

Until now ive only had the option of offering instant but the boss has just given in to my demands of getting a large filter machine. (I was feeling guilty as i sat drinking my aeropress)

I would need to make around 2 litres of coffee at a time but i can't find a machine that does that much in one go. Then i started thinking, why cant i just get a large jug, add the right ratio of ground coffee/water (around 150g per 2l water?) , leave to steep and then pour into flask through a tea strainer? Pretty much as you would making leaf tea.

Is there any reason why this would be a bad idea? or could you point me in the direction of a suitable machine? Ta!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This will do you 1 litre in 5 mins - make two pots ....

Put one in your big jug ....

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What you are describing is basically a Sowden... Still not large enough for your use, unless you use two. http://sowdenshop.com/index.php?id_product=18&controller=product

Technivorm seem to make up to 1.25l too, 10-cup Chemex is capable of 50oz (1.4L). You could also get away with two French Presses?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To get the best from a Sowden i think you need to long steep ( same with a FP ) . Technivorm or Brazen will make nom quicker


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. How come the brazen or technivorm can do it on 5 mins and others require longer steep? What is the difference in how coffee is brewed

?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Robbo said:


> Thanks for the replies. How come the brazen or technivorm can do it on 5 mins and others require longer steep? What is the difference in how coffee is brewed
> 
> ?


Drip/pourover extracts aggressively, washing out solids with constantly replacing, clean hot brew water.

Sowden/jug/French press just soaks the extraction out, much more gently, temperature is constantly dropping & extraction slows very quickly. You can serve up a jug/Sowden/French press after a few minutes if you like (at high brew ratio), but to get the sweetest brews takes longer. Plus 1 litre+ brews hold their heat for a fair while, they'll still be scalding hot after a few minutes.

I have done a mixture of Sowdens & French presses for office coffee mornings, started the brews (18 to 19:1 brew ratio) about an hour before anyone was going to start drinking them. Preheating cups/mugs is a good idea. Skim/pour off the surface oils before serving.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go for a Brazen or 2 large french presses but think about grinding as fresh as possible and how you would manage that .

The Brazen will get you a tastier result quicker IMO but is a more expensive outlay .


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> I would go for a Brazen or 2 large french presses but think about grinding as fresh as possible and how you would manage that .
> 
> The Brazen will get you a tastier result quicker IMO but is a more expensive outlay .


 I was wadering about that and i came across one of these...https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00155PUQ8/ref=psdc_193679031_t2_B003DNSQRK

It would mean i could buy beans that would keep longer.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

My technivorm makes 1.8l in about 7 mins and it is NOM


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Robbo said:


> I was wadering about that and i came across one of these...https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00155PUQ8/ref=psdc_193679031_t2_B003DNSQRK
> 
> It would mean i could buy beans that would keep longer.


No idea on the grind quality from the grinder TBH


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Robbo said:


> I was wadering about that and i came across one of these...https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00155PUQ8/ref=psdc_193679031_t2_B003DNSQRK
> 
> It would mean i could buy beans that would keep longer.


Start with the one star reviews...


----------

